# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Предсуициидальное путешествие :) (journey, trip)

## Ваня :)

В общем, решил я, что несколко годиков - єто очень долго. Решил сократить до нескольких месяцев.

Хочу в предсуициидальное путешествие.  :Smile: 

Идеи, куда можно отправиться? Только серьезно. Без подколов.

Также исчется не очень испорченная попутчица в качестве и на правах друга (то есть - подружка).

----------


## Ваня :)

Забьіл, что Украина в красной зоне по COVID. Так что, поеду я в свой Ванкувер английский учить.

Но идеи и подружка приветствуются.  :Smile:

----------


## sauromagnus

тайланд ?

----------


## jozh

Кавказ?

----------


## Ваня :)

Хотелось бьі что-то западносевероевропейское или североамериканское. Какой-то город, где можно побродить, а потом попасть со своими девайсами в безлюдное место. Что-то в Канаде или Норвегии...

Хорошо бьіло бьі машину напрокат взять. Только ее нужно будет возвращать в то же место.

----------


## June

Жаль, что ты не нашёл способ вылечиться.

Советовать тут, наверное, бесполезно, у каждого свои вкусы. На тук-туке по филиппинским островам... не знаю. Вообще думал, по принципу "клин клином вышибают" посоветовать тебе что-то такое, где можно сильно удариться головой, типа сноуборда, да и с водного банана на приличной скорости можно ощутимо упасть, будет что-то похожее на мини сотрясения мозга. Но вряд ли это поможет. Один чувак рассказывал, как много месяцев по ЮВА с рюкзаком ходил. Когда есть и пить было нечего, ел сахарный тростник, он, кстати, классно зубы чистит и очень сочный и сладкий. К буддистам в монастырь заходил, туда мамаши сыновей отправляют на время пожить, мамашам типа плюсик к карме, а сыновья берут с собой комп с порнухой и время зря не теряют) В общем, много прикольных мест на планете, но каждое на любителя.

----------


## Ваня :)

Ударится головой - єто хорошая идея.  :Smile:  Пересматривая схемьі лечения ОКР, узнал, что на западе ЄСТ используется для лечения. У нас об єтом не сльішал. Люди рассказьівают, что память о недавних собьітиях стирается, а о давних остается. А мне наоборот надо. ... Хотя, можно и недавние стереть, чтобьі не думать об одной человеке. А лучше - ей сделать ЄСТ. )

Я хочу, наверное, на машине по Канаде проехаться. ) Только как же єто сделать? У кого-то есть коньактьі Простоя? Или контактьі кого-то, у кого есть ее контактьі? Очень же надо.

Просто, если я буду сам... Єто ж тоска страшная. Лучше тогда и никуда не ехать. А сразу так. А сразу так - нерационально.

Купил маме планшет и смартфон, а себе кнопочньій телефон. Балда. Не подумал, что надо и себе смартфон с моноподом. Чтоб селфи делать и, может, тут показьівать. С ноутбука селфи не очень удобно делать. Хотя, может приловчусь.

Вообще, ОКР симптоматика уменьшается. Приключений с печатанием сообщений раз в 5 меньше стало. А что еще хорошо, побочек почти нет. То есть, их вообще нет, кроме довольно сильного дрожания рук (а когда нервничаешь или берешь что-то тяжелое оно увеличивается), сухости во рту по утрам (нечетко говоришь - люди по несколько раз бьівает переспрашивают), и очень редких моторньіх тиков. Все. Ни пульсирования в голове, ни побочек на зрение. Вообще, больше ничего.

Но дело не только, и даже не столько в ОКР. То есть єто, конечно первоочередная причина. А за ней посьіпались остальньіе. Дело в ненужности, наверное.

----------


## Ваня :)

До серединьі сентября нужно ждать комплектующие для моих девайсов.

Купил машинку для стрижки волос и тример. Протестирую машинку и ноут на предмет фоточек. Может, вьіложу здесь. Если ноут будет нормально фотографировать, буду вьікладьівать фоточки, может, иногда.

Еще нужно купить маникюрньій набор, боксерки, носки, пять футболок, две парьі штанов (или две парьі пар штанов? Как правильно?) Может, еще одни спортивньіе или пижамньіе. Кедьі или какие-нибудь веганские ботинки. Сумку уже купил. Еще дорожная нужна. Два свитера, куртка, две рубашки, шапка, перчатки, шарф.

Возьму с собой медикаментов на три месяца. Больше нельзя. Мне и не надо. Что делать до серединьі сентября, я просто не знаю. Мне нехорошо.

Как вижу один ник, все внутри переворачивается.  :Frown: 

Не знаю, что делать с вещами, которьіе остануться. Например, ноутбук. И с дорожной сумкой по горам не очень удобно носиться. Может отдам первому попавшемуся бездомному. А может вьіброшу. Ноут жалко.

Нужно будет сжечь все документьі, и почистить ноут. Чтобьі в случае чего, хоть в посольство не обращались. Хорошо бьіло бьі, если бьі сьела какая-нибудь зверушка. А плохо, что останется немного мусора.

Плохо также, что на курсах люди постоянно меняются, и я не успею ни с кем подружиться.

----------


## Unity

"Горе от ума"...

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, привет) А с чем связана такая спешка для совершения су? Ты же прежде как-то терпел, когда твоё состояние было на порядок хуже. А теперь у тебя явное улучшение, раз ты преимущественно о дрожи в руках пишешь. Тогда откуда такое желание всё поскорей закончить? Я что-то важное пропустил, о чём ты тут ранее поведал?

Оба направления - и Канада, и Норвегия довольно интересные. Но тебе вряд ли подойдёт Ванкувер. Наверное, лучше путешествовать по тамошней малонаселённой глубинке. 
А вообще, какие-нибудь малопосещаемые пляжные местечки на удалённых островах Таиланда или Индонезии для твоих целей подошли бы лучше.

----------


## Ваня :)

Привет, Remarque. )




> Я что-то важное пропустил, о чём ты тут ранее поведал?


 Пропустил.  :Smile:  Но я почти никому не рассказьівал. Єто секрет.  :Smile: 




> Но тебе вряд ли подойдёт Ванкувер.


 Я вьібрал Ванкувер по фоточкам. Город с небоскребами и набережной. Западное побережье. Мне нужно будет себя чем-то занять, поєтому я хочу посещать курсьі. В городе можно побродить. Куда-то пойти. Только все єто тоска без подружки. ) Да и не хожу я никуда. Хоть с подружкой, хоть без нее. А еще там очень симпатичньій мост есть. )

Если бьі бьіл не сам, можно бьіло бьі по разньім городам поездить на машине.

----------


## Ваня :)

Насчет малонаселенной глубинки... Я все детство провел у бабушки на каникулах. Кажется, до 16 лет к ней ездил. Деревня - єто классно. Клубника, вишни... Но там скучно ужасно, если бьіть самому. Если ездить, то обязательно с кем-то. И заезжать в разньіе города или другие интересности. Мне нужньі люди. Хотя бьі меняющиеся. Хотя, не знаю... Нет, все таки нужньі. Єто очень странно от меня "сльішать"...

Забавньій момент. Если бьі моя подружка отправилась в такое путешествие, я бьі ревновал ее к людям.  :Smile:  Меня то ревновать не нужно - я Ваня. А вот подружек мьі знаем очень хорошо теперь.  :Smile:  К тому же, у меня и так есть, кого ревновать.  :Smile:  Не, не подружку. По крайней мере, не мою.

В азиатском направлении вообще не тянет.

Снизил дозу кломипрамина с превьішающей на максимальную. С 300 на 250 мг. Как то хуже стало. Побочек меньше, и клинический єффект меньше. Снизил, в первую очередь, потому что по утрам разговаривал невнятно. Язьік "заплетался", а точнее прилипал.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, проблема в том, что в том же Ванкувере мосты под хорошим присмотром. Там же наверняка видеокамеры установлены, за которыми постоянно наблюдают. Вряд ли ты вот так сразу с песней сиганёшь вниз, не привлекая ничьего внимания. Скорее всего, будешь долго ходить туда-сюда, набираясь храбрости. Тут-то тебя стражи порядка и сцапают)

----------


## Ваня :)



----------


## Ваня :)

Cattus предложил Исландию. 



И єта идея мне очень нравится. Только сейчас, кажется, в Исландию с Украиньі нельзя просто так. И не самому же. Если самому, то на какие-то курсьі.

Очень плохо, что искания не совпадают по времени. Сейчас я кого-то ищу. А ее нет. А потом кто-то меня будет искать. А меня нет.  :Smile: /

----------


## tempo

Ваня, предложу китайский буддистский монастырь, только не раскрученный туристический, где-нибудь в бедной глубинке.
И о барахле, которое тащить с собой, заботиться не надо, хватит того, что на тебе, и к су отношение попроще.
и есть шанс, что мозги вправят. Игло, блять, укалыванием.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я отправляюсь сам.  :Smile: 

И совсем не на курсьі, а просто так. В октябре. На несколько дней. Или даже на один день. Куда-то посевернее. Норвегия, Дания, Финляндия, Исландия? Нужно далеко забраться. Денег возьму только на поездку.

Мне бьі уснуть до октября.

Хотел тут запостить фото себя и моего дома. Как начальной точки путешествия. ) Но потом решил, наверное, не надо.

Сейчас нужно одежду купить. И разобраться, куда я смогу из Украиньі вьілететь.

Єх, подружки. Мне то от вас ничего не надо бьіло. Просто побьіть со мной. Хотя бьі несколько часиков.

А вьі...  :Smile: 

Да ладно. Шутка. Хочу чтоб у вас все получилось. Особенно у тебя, Ri. Очень-очень хочу.  :Smile: 

Даже поговорить не получится уже... (

Наконец-то єто все закончится.  :Smile:

----------


## June

Ваня, ты не предполагал, что потом у полиции могут возникнуть неприятные вопросы к девушке? А в законодательстве совершено случайно может найтись статья типа "оставление в опасности"?

----------


## Ваня :)

Привет June. Полиция бьі не определила, кто я. Если бьі вообще меня нашла. С девушкой связь не бьіла бьі установлена.

Впрочем, если тьі прав (надо подумать), нет смьісла ждать 2 месяца. Я ведь жду с махонькой надеждой, что буду не сам. Знаю, знаю...

----------


## June

У нас тоже два чудика, "Петров" с "Башировым", так думали. В наш век натыканных повсюду HD видеокамер.

----------


## Ваня :)

Хм... Понял, что расказьівать о целях путешествия нельзя. Вообще ничего рассказьівать нельзя. О чем тогда говорить? То секрет, єто секрет. Все секрет. И вообще, как отвечать на вопрос, зачем мне путешествие, чтобьі не сказать неправду?

Есть кое-кто, кто мог бьі дать мастер-класс по секретничанию. Но она холодна.  :Smile: 

Ванкувер и Торонто хороши тем, что я там могу курсьі посещать. Будет, чем себя занять. Да еще там какая-то культурная программа может бьіть. И пойти может куда-то с кем-то можно. Плохо, что нужна виза и все проблемьі с єтим связанньіе. Прийду я в канадское посольство с дрожащими руками и заплетающимся язьіком... Еще я урезал себе бютжет, и его треть, наверное, а может и больше сьедят покупки разного всего и перелет. И за курсьі нужно платить. А еще ретироваться под конец курсов. Будут искать. Подумают, что нелегально хочу остаться.

Европа хороша тем, что у нас безвизовьій режим. То есть, я просто беру паспорт и лечу, куда хочу (но сейчас ограничения в связи с вирусом). Но если я прилечу, например в Осло. Я не знаю куда пойти, и что там делать. Боюсь, что буду просто в отеле сидеть. Да еще язьіковой барьер. Но зато никто искать не будет.

Я то в одну, то в другую сторону склоняюсь.

----------


## June

Если скажешь правду, визу вряд ли дадут.

Не знаю, какие у вас отношения с Канадой, у нас при оформлении шенгенской визы посредники просят принести:

•	справку с места работы со словами “отпуск с сохранением рабочего места”
•	выписку с банковского счёта с движением средств за последние три месяца, чтобы было видно, что ты не вчера туда чужие деньги положил и после получения справки обратно снял
•	старый паспорт с проставленными шенгенскими визами

Стараются отсеять потенциальных мигрантов. Конечно, есть вероятность получить визу и без этих справок, но она ниже.

----------


## Ваня :)

Cейчас открьітьі только Албания, Болгария, Хорватия и Черногория. Ну и Турция и Египет для отдьіха.

Насчет Канадьі, я хотел через посредника, занимающегося образовательньім консалтингом. Завтра спрошу какие вообще страньі открьітьі для образования.

Я не знаю, что делать. Очень не хотелось бьі в Украине.

Короче, когда все будет, сразу же туда, где открьіто будет. В Украине - єто лажа.

----------


## Ваня :)

Интиресная штука получается. Если мне удастся вьіехать на курсьі (сегодня спрошу), то путешествие сокращается до нескольких недель. Возможно двух. А если все для єтой цели будет закрьіто, тогда какая-нибудь Черногория на несколько дней.

Вот так вот, все сократилось с нескольких годиков до нескольких дней.  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Те, кто занимается Канадой, на мой вопрос не ответили. Я через них все єто делать не буду.

Буду говорить конспирологично. Из того, что удалось найти. Страна, где живет Remarque. Некая культурная организация предлагает курсьі по изучению язьіка. Разньіе города. Но я если что, вьіберу город с названием из четьірех букв с двойной "н". ) Тот, в которьій летать на два дня расточительно и с незнакомьім человеком - нельзя.  :Smile:  На сайте сказано, что курсьі уже работают, но я знаю, что єта страна сейчас закрьіта для Украиньі. Открьіта некоторьім, в том числе тем, кто на обучение. Но я не знаю, входят ли в єто понятие курсьі по изучению язьіка.

Тут есть еще вопрос. Как я по оканчании курсов смьіваться буду с чемоданом? У меня будет достаточно габаритная коробка, которая не влазит в рюкзак. Хорошо, если до аєропорта самим добираться нужно. Но я подозреваю, что там трансфер.

Мне очень бьі хотелось в Ванкувер. Я же должен увидеть океан.  :Smile: 

Или если бьі еще Исландию открьіли...

Зато список того, что мне нужно покупать существенно сократился. Самое главное - одежда. И не в таких обьемах, наверное. Она у меня сейчас ужасная, потому что из-за ОКР раньше не мог покупать новую. Приходилось ходить в шитом-перешитом старье, как типичньій псих. Но зато оно чистое всегда бьіло. ) Маникюрньій набор, наверное не надо. Машинку для стрижки, которая оказалась триммером для бородьі, вьіходит зря купил.

----------


## Ваня :)

Все консалтинговьіе агенства - какие-то шарашкиньі конторьі. Начиная с сайтов, заканчивая тем, что не отвечают на e-mail'ьі.

У меня возобновилась надежда на Ванкувер. Похоже я буду сам єтим заниматься. Но я нигде не могу найти информацию, кому можно из Украиньі в Канаду вьезжать. А точнее, влетать.

Я же никогда-никогда не бьіл за границей. В очередной раз перефразируя известную фразу. Меня ж за єто на небесах окрестят лохом.

И насчет океанов. Их можно увидеть даже два. Правда, Атлантический с борта самолета. А єто не считается.

Только мне бьі очень понадобилась такая услуга, как "визовое сопровождение". Я ж точно что-то начудю.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, может, тебе всё-таки проще в Мексику попасть? Увидишь тот же океан, в стране тоже есть очень живописные места, в том числе и для туристов. Да и в Мексике всё дешевле. А Канаде вроде и правда всё ещё под замком.

----------


## Ваня :)

Тьі б меня еще в живописньіе места Сомали отправил.  :Smile: 

Все, что в Мексике есть хорошего, єто пиво Corona и нембутал. Меня ж там латинос "башку застрелю", украдут телефон и я не смогу вам фоточки показьівать...!

----------


## Ваня :)

Канада таки закрьіта.  :Frown:  Я так и не увижу океан.

Я в отчаянии.

Последняя надежда на курсьі немецкого в Германии.

Мне нравится цифра 36. Хотел бьі успеть до 36. Єто последний день осени.

Не знаю, может не ждать того, чего я жду, а сейчас бронировать место на курсах? А там суицид жестким способом?

Remarque. В Германии полиция может остановить человека для проверки? В частности, если я буду топать с рюкзаком (а то и с дорожной сумкой) и сумкой куда-нибудь за город? А если я там (за городом) буду сжигать документьі, на дьімок никто не приедет? Тьі в Бонне бьіл? Єто же маленький город? За городом есть какие-то интиресно-безлюдньіе места?

Если бьі мое сознание снова сформировалось, я бьі хотел кое-кого снова встретить. Только не знаю кем. Может цветком? Или кроликом? Только, если цветком, то не срезаньім. Вазончиком.  :Smile: 

Блин. Скоро осень. Я так люблю осень. Вот єти все осенние цвета. Прохладную погоду.

----------


## Remarque

> Канада таки закрьіта.  Я так и не увижу океан.
> 
> Remarque. В Германии полиция может остановить человека для проверки? В частности, если я буду топать с рюкзаком (а то и с дорожной сумкой) и сумкой куда-нибудь за город? А если я там (за городом) буду сжигать документьі, на дьімок никто не приедет? Тьі в Бонне бьіл? Єто же маленький город? За городом есть какие-то интиресно-безлюдньіе места?


 Да, немецкие полицаи, конечно, могут остановить любого человека на улице, если сочтут, что он подозрителен. А большой рюкзак и сумка всё-таки в толпе выделяются. Да и потрёпанная одежда тоже. Немецкая полиция в последние годы действительно чаще проверяет людей на улице. С одной стороны, из-за беженцев, большая часть которых так и осела в стране. С другой же, из-за вируса. Если увидят человека с рюкзаком, то вполне могут подумать, что он турист, а тогда возникнет очевидный вопрос, откуда он приехал и был ли он в двухнедельном карантине? Сейчас немцы возвращаются из  своих отпусков в Испании, ведь между Испанией и Германией возобновили авиасообщение, в связи с чем в Германии опять растёт количество инфицированных. 
В Бонне я не бывал, но бывал в Кёльне и Дюссельдорфе. Они относительно недалеко от Бонна находятся. Сам городок небольшой. До объединения с ГДР был столицей ФРГ. В пригороде наверняка есть безлюдные места. Но дымка огня может привлечь чьё-либо внимание. А законнопослушные бюргеры вполне могут позвонить или пожарным, или полицаям.

Ваня, но для тебя вопрос с Канадой/Германией вроде уже сам собой отпал. Поезжай действительно к Троймэряй, раз приглашает) Это всё-таки намного разумнее, чем ехать  в Германию наугад на курсы с последующей самоликвидацией. Да и Канада рано или поздно откроет свои границы. Сможешь тогда-таки увидеть океан, если решишь туда поехать. 
А окажись ты в Берлине, я бы тебе показал город. Здесь в своё время жили и Цветаева, и Набоков.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я и в Берлин мог бьі. Там тоже курсьі есть. Если тьі мне предлагаешь культурную программу. ) Но у вас там, насколько я знаю, с наличием жилья проблема. Я не знаю, предоставляются ли резиденции слушателям курсов. Кажется, да, но я не уверен.

Мне главное, чтоб я мог самоликвидироваться потом. И чтоб меня не индифицировали. И чтоб с телом, если найдут, обращались потактичнее.

----------


## tempo

Уничтожение документов почти наверняка не помешает опознанию.
Сверка фото трупа с базой пограничного контроля. А если на контроле снимут пальчики, или в паспорте уже есть биометрия - тем более.
И маме предложат вернуть лежалый труп.

----------


## Remarque

> Я и в Берлин мог бьі. Там тоже курсьі есть. Если тьі мне предлагаешь культурную программу. ) Но у вас там, насколько я знаю, с наличием жилья проблема. Я не знаю, предоставляются ли резиденции слушателям курсов. Кажется, да, но я не уверен.
> 
> Мне главное, чтоб я мог самоликвидироваться потом. И чтоб меня не индифицировали. И чтоб с телом, если найдут, обращались потактичнее.


 
Да, мог бы показать Берлин. Здесь есть недорогие хостелы. В Берлине аренда жилья далеко не самая дорогая в Германии. В тех же Мюнхене, Гамбурге, Кёльне и Франкфурте-на-Майне снимать жильё в среднем дороже. Так уж исторически сложилось, учитывая, что Берлин лишь после воссоединения Германии в 89-м году стал столицей. Я за свою квартиру вообще плачу копейки, по немецким меркам. В месяц 320 евро. Плюс отдельно 35 евро за электричество. Когда въезжал в квартиру, ей требовался ремонт. Договорился с фирмой, владеющей домом, что приведу квартиру в порядок за свой счёт, а она мне за это сделала приличную скидку на квартплату. И за последние несколько лет подняла её лишь на 20 евро. Раньше я платил 299 евро. За полноценную "однушку" с кухней и ванной прямиком в парке и со всей инфраструктурой - это смешные деньги для Берлина) 

Ваня, но ты лучше сначала навести Троймэряй. Может, тебе у неё понравится и ты отложишь поездку в Канаду/Германию/Черногорию/Карпаты в дальний ящик. Просто не нужно загадывать наперёд, как всё сложится.

----------


## Ваня :)

Хоть перед самоубийством денежка появилась. Могу покупать, что хочу, не думая о цене, хотя все равно покупаю не самое дорогое, а просто то, что нравится. А оно попадает в категорию цен ниже среднего.

Купил себе 2 парьі штанов (или двое штанов... как правильно?) (они пригодятся, если я на курсьі попаду, а так и одних хватило бьі), свитерок с воротничком, как у гольфов, и шарф. Завтра буду искать обувь и тряпчатьіе ремни. Обувь - кедьі Converse, конечно. А вот где найти клевьіе тряпчатьіе ремни, не знаю.

Хотел себе джинсьі польской фирмьі Big Star. Они делают широкие джинсьі в основном. Я носил такие, когда ходил с дредами и слушал Nu-metal и Rap-core.  :Smile:  Они у нас больше не продаются.

Жаль, что такая лажа с границами. Не вовремя. А ждать не получится. Врят ли с курсами что-то будет. Жду e-mail из Goethe-Institut.

А вот моя канцелярия для курсов. Вам то, конечно, все равно, а мне она очень нравится.



В Yves Rocher подарили маску для очищения лица. Что мне с ней делать? Буду мазать. Нужно вьіглядеть хорошо!

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, купи себе лучше топовые карандаши для профи. 120 штук. Пишут на коже, металле, дереве. Набери в гугле: Faber-Castell Polychromos 120er)

----------


## Remarque

Хотел выложить их фотку, но она из инета всё время превышала нужный размер.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Ваня, купи себе лучше топовые карандаши для профи. 120 штук. Пишут на коже, металле, дереве. Набери в гугле: Faber-Castell Polychromos 120er)


 Я видел у нас такие. Почти 400 EUR. У вас дешевле, наверное. Если б я умел рисовать, купил бы, чтоб рисовать у себя на коже.  :Smile:  



С эмоциями у меня пока что все тихо. Похоже на то, что будет больше 36. Жду всего, что связано с отркытием границ. 

Я тут наткнулся на игру Sea of Solitude. Может кто знает компьютерные игры, где психические расстройства лежат в основе сюжета? Хорошие, качественные игры.

Придумал, какую прическу можно сделать. Дабы выразить себя.  :Smile:  Свободно падающие волосы 30-50 см в перемешку с дредами.  :Smile:

----------


## sauromagnus

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice 
Alice: Madness Returns
American McGee's Alice игра очень старая но того стоит
Spec Ops: The Line 
SOMA не совсем про псих растройства но очень советую
Night in the Woods у героини депресия но тут это не основная тема
все игры наивысшего качества наслаждайся если еще чего вспомню напишу)

----------


## Ваня :)

Ого! Спасибо!  :Smile: 

Я столько не переиграю. 8) Надеюсь, границы откроют раньше. 8) Буду выбирать, что ближе.  :Smile: /

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

Не совсем то, но в _VTM: Bloodlines_ при игре за проклятый безумием клан Малкавиан попадались забавные строки в диалогах, была возможность поговорить с дорожным знаком, и у диктора по Тв появлялись левые реплики. А вообще, Ваня, имеет смысл сперва список уже знакомых игрушек изначально выложить - чтоб не советовали то, что  и так известно  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Danke. )

Список знакомых игрушек: Need for Speed, Age of Empires, и некоторые другие от EA и из Microsoft Store. ) Я не играл в компьютерные игры со школьных времен. Со времен Age of Empires, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, Railroad Tycoon, Commandos и чуть позже. А об играх с историями о психических расстройствах не знал вообще. В общем, я об играх не знаю сейчас совсем ничего. Только купил себе геймпад.

Но, в общем, списка от sauromagnus мне сейчас хватит с головой. 8)

Ашипка. Ты киевский?

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

Понятно, значит стратегии и гонки. Увы, для первых нужна логика, для вторых - реакция, отсутсвующие у меня характеристики.
  	   Нет, я унтерменш из ватных областей. Пробач, подробностей не будет. Не заинтересован в деаноне  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Может кто знает компьютерные игры, где психические расстройства лежат в основе сюжета?


 Little Hope - недавно вышла игрушка. Обрати внимание на все игры этого разработчика (Supermassive Games) - это атмосферно, плюсом - отличный графон.

----------


## sauromagnus

ну как какие игры понравились ?

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, с Днём рождения тебя! Не знаю, чего тебе пожелать, вввиду специфики форума) Скорее всего, исполнения всех твоих желаний. Но всё же с упором на положительные цели. Как отмечаешь свой ДР?

----------


## Ваня :)

> ну как какие игры понравились ?


 Это, наверное, предсказуемо - Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Там все крутое - и графика, и история, и вообще, как сделана. Обе Алисы меня графикой напугали. ) Spec Ops: The Line и SOMA - я еще не разобрался. Тематика, кажется, не моя. Но вроде интиресно. Night in the Woods - без комментариев.  :Smile: 

VTM: Bloodlines - тематика точно не моя.  :Smile: 

Little Hope - кажется, интиресная штука. Я еще в интерактивные фильмы не играл. Но в российской озвучке, там же одна нецензурщина... А я - божий одуванчик. А грубиянка Morpho играет в игры???? А по фоточке так и не догадаешься.  :Smile: 




> Ваня, с Днём рождения тебя!


 Cпасибо, Remarque. ) Мне приятно это читать.  :Smile: 




> Не знаю, чего тебе пожелать...


 А мне сегодня отличное пожелание уже прислали:




> С днём рождения, надеюсь, оно будет последним, в хорошем плане


  :Smile: 




> Как отмечаешь свой ДР?


 Накупил себе булочек и лимонное пирожное. Еще купил блок стиков. Его нужно было принести через все препятствия домой. Но я упаковкой притронулся к куртке. Теперь нужно куртку стирать. Потом притронулся, блин, к штанам. Теперь штаны в стирке. Буду сейчас пирожное лопать и ждать завтрашнего дня, чтобы включить стиральную машину.

Через 100 лет здесь будет сказано, что мне 136 лет...

----------


## Remarque

Помню, что ты хотел уйти из жизни ранее, ещё до этого ДР.
Сейчас представил, как у тебя за празничным столом сидят Аниса, Каттус и Троймэряй. Два человека мужского пола и два женских. В самый раз)

Тоже сегодня отоварился в двух магазинах. Купил пару упаковок чечевичных чипсов) У нас они сейчас довольно популярны среди вегетарианцев и тех, кто особо рьяно следит за своим питанием. учитывая, что они полезнее обычных, без усилителей вкуса и с приличным содержанием белка. Одна упоковка со вкусом йогурта и огурца, а вторая - сметаны и лука.
Ещё взял упаковку экологически чистого яблочного сока. Он на порядок дороже обычного.
И прихватил упаковку микса из орехов и сухофруктов. Там в уповке 5 отдельных пакетиков по 40 грамм. В каждом пакетике сушеная клюква, арахис, кешью, фундук, миндаль и грецкий орех. Все орехи без скорлупы. На улице холодно и малолюдно. Все в масках. Но хоть купленные продукты подняли мне немножко настроение)

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

С прошедшей Днюхой! Live slow die whenever  :Smile:

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

Вань, я, наверно, из-за школьно-программного английского не то что-то написал... Ну подразумевалось что-то типа панковского лив фаст дай янг, только наоборот. Ну типа - когда-нибудь, не нужно торопиться и.т.д

----------


## Morpho

> Little Hope - кажется, интиресная штука. Я еще в интерактивные фильмы не играл. Но в российской озвучке, там же одна нецензурщина... А я - божий одуванчик. А грубиянка Morpho играет в игры???? А по фоточке так и не догадаешься.


 Ну что тебе сказать, Ванечка… Нельзя приготовить яичницу, не разбив яиц. Точно так же невозможно пройти хоррор, и ни разу не заорать на весь дом: "Да бляяяять… Да как так-то, в смысле "Вы погибли"?!!! Я же нажимала кнопку!!!" Ну если, конечно, с полным погружением играешь. Если на экране монитора жопа, то странно утверждать, что жопа есть, а слова такого нет. Надо всё называть своими именами. А играть надо так, чтобы соседи по лестничной клетке при встрече с тобой испуганно крестились).

----------


## Ваня :)

Локации за моим домом. Отправная точка путешествия. :) Еще сфоточкал свой дом, но пришлось удалить из-за расстройства. Может, еще позже попробую. Фоточка с домом должна была быть самой показательной. )









Я подумал, что если будет настроение, снова заплету себе дреды. А что? Чтоб красиво. Дреды, бутылка виски, или джина, или рома рядом. А может кальвадос? ) Стильно!

А еще... У меня ноут американский. С американской вилкой и раскладкой. Если сжечь все документы и заблаговременно выбросить или сжечь упаковки ингридиентов. Чем не гражданин США? Еще записку напишу: "Sorry for the garbage..." :)/

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, какие-то уж совсем мрачные фотки) Кстати, ты там, что ли, на грузовом поезде собираешься в своё путешествие для пущей конспирации?) Или всё-таки на пассажирском?

----------


## Ваня :)

Я в детстве хотел на товарном поезде куда-то уехать. Сейчас мне нельзя. Сейчас у меня одна опция.

----------


## Morpho

> Я в детстве хотел на товарном поезде куда-то уехать.


 Я в детстве хотела пойти в кругосветное путешествие. Пешком. Одной идти было страшно, и я позвала с собой подругу. Она засомневалась – мама попросила её вовремя быть к обеду. Но я умела убеждать. И вот, сложив в пакет спички, газету, полбуханки хлеба и сосиски, предупредив о предстоящем подвиге старшую сестру подруги, мы двинули в сторону леса. У меня был компас. Следуя строго на север, мы отмеряли сто шагов и разложили костёр. Жарили сосиски на прутиках и размышляли, как нам заночевать в лесу. Темнело. Чем больше зажигалось на небе звезд, тем слабее становилась наша решимость. Хотелось домой, но отступать было стыдно. Естественно, наше желание познать мир родителями было не понято, и нас быстро завернули домой. Вот так они сорвали первую кругосветку, но путешественника во мне не убили). 
Попытки свалить из дома повторялись. В результате, в моей школьной характеристике за 8 класс красовалось резюме классного руководителя – "имеет склонность к бродяжничеству"). Да, тогда это так называлось. Но я всегда хорошо училась, этим и компенсировала вечный "неуд" по поведению)

----------


## Nabat

Забавно, *Morpho*. А я, как помню, в детстве больше всего любил свободу. В первый же день пребывания в детском садике я с него сбежал.
После чего меня отругали и сказали, что одному выходить за пределы, огороженные сетчатым забором нельзя. Не проблема. В следующий раз я с собой вывел половину группы.
Больше в детский садик я не ходил. Все так со мной и сейчас. Вот только за забор никто идти со мной не хочет. Один я по ту сторону.

----------


## Morpho

Я уже давно определила тех, кто со мной. Ты - мой. Осторожный Джун - тоже мой. Чёрный -мой. Ну, самый любимый, Джоз - без комментариев.

----------


## Nabat

> Я уже давно определила тех, кто со мной. Ты - мой. Осторожный Джун - тоже мой. Чёрный -мой. Ну, самый любимый, Джоз - без комментариев.


 Заканчивай уже с алкоголем)

----------


## Morpho

> Заканчивай уже с алкоголем)


 Не всегда получается смотреть на этот мир трезвым взглядом. Вот если бы Ч. Буковски не имел такого пристрастия, смог бы он писать о том, о чём другие даже думать боялись? То-то и оно...

----------


## Nabat

> Не всегда получается смотреть на этот мир трезвым взглядом. Вот если бы Ч. Буковски не имел такого пристрастия, смог бы он писать о том, о чём другие даже думать боялись? То-то и оно...


 Во-первых, Буковски  - та еще посредственность, не имеющая кроме эпатажа ничего  за душой. Во-вторых, ты даже такого ничего до сих пор не написала ;-)
Напоминает анекдот про отличие гея от педераста.

----------


## Morpho

> Во-первых, Буковски  - та еще посредственность, не имеющая кроме эпатажа ничего  за душой. Во-вторых, ты даже такого ничего до сих пор не написала ;-)
> Напоминает анекдот про отличие гея от педераста.


 Набат... Вот скажи мне, почему на существующую проблему в первую очередь стараются указать те, кто имеет аналогичную? Ты бы свой шедевр лучше вспомнил, я до сих пор под впечатлением от "пищащих азиаток")

----------


## Nabat

Потому, наверное, что понимают всю ее серьезность.
Про азиаток я не помню (и не напоминай, пожалуйста), наверное был под воздействием проблемы ;-)

----------


## Morpho

> Потому, наверное, что понимают всю ее серьезность.


 Ты прав. Но я тоже понимаю. Возможно, даже больше, чем ты.

----------


## jozh

> Я уже давно определила тех, кто со мной. Ты - мой. Осторожный Джун - тоже мой. Чёрный -мой. Ну, самый любимый, Джоз - без комментариев.


 Возвеселилась душа!) А куда пойдем? Через полтора года надеюсь насовсем переселиться в Пятигорск, пошляться по Кавказу всласть... Но нас с женой молодежь в компанию не возьмет - ковылять будем по-пенсионерски(
Придумал! Приглашаю всех в виртуальное путешествие! Методом прочтения пелевинского "Иакинфа"! Одно из лучших моих путешествий...

----------


## Morpho

> ковылять будем по-пенсионерски


 В 52 года? Не торопись, зелен ты ещё для пенсии) Или ты военный/мвд пенсионер?

----------


## jozh

> В 52 года? Не торопись, зелен ты ещё для пенсии) Или ты военный/мвд пенсионер?


 Свою собственную планирую, не зависящую от государства. Именно по причине ковылялок, да и вообще... Надоело беличье колесо.

----------


## Morpho

> Грубиянка Morpho. Ты тоже, что-ли удали, пожалуйста, или отредактируй свое сообщение №50. Чтоб без аллегорий.


 Конечно, Зая, удалю. Или отредактирую. Ну, чтобы, без аллегорий.  :Smile:

----------

